# What's the best way to find models?



## clee27 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was wondering what's the best way to find models or people that need a portfolio that would be willing to model in order for me to build my portfolio as well. 

I find posting on craigslist make photographers look bad or if not ....it doesn't sound very trustworthy. (ie. if i was a model looking for a photographer and money was tight I still wouldn't go look on craigslist for a photographer...where would i look?)

Any help would be appreciated thank you!


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 12, 2008)

Model Mayhem - free signup, hit/miss on quality, lots of flakes but the occasional gem
One Model Place - $10 minimum signup, better quality, still some flakes

On MM, check out local photographer's portfolios, too, and start networking.  You'll get a better idea of who to work with or not from them once you're part of that group.

From a quality perspective, the more you're willing to pay for models, the higher quality the posing will be.  TFCD models is typically a hit or miss proposition (more often a miss if you don't know how to pose a model).  A good paid model can take your direction, pose her/himself to fit, and offer suggestions.  Don't be shy with it for the first time or two.  You'll learn a LOT from the experience.


----------



## maverickphoto (Sep 13, 2008)

Brian Austin said:


> TFCD models is typically a hit or miss proposition (more often a miss if you don't know how to pose a model). A good paid model can take your direction, pose her/himself to fit, and offer suggestions. Don't be shy with it for the first time or two. You'll learn a LOT from the experience.


 
Ok whats TFCD stand for?


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 13, 2008)

TFCD = Time for CD (pics on CD)

TFP = Time for photos


It's an exchange between models and photographers of time and materials to build portfolios.


----------



## tasman (Sep 13, 2008)

To join MM you need to have 4 good photos of models. I treid to join them and didnt have any models just some head shots and a few others that were not good enough for them and I was rejected and you get 2 tries on the account that you submited. So I am looking  for models too.


----------



## maverickphoto (Sep 13, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> TFCD = Time for CD (pics on CD)
> 
> TFP = Time for photos
> 
> ...


 
Ok stupid question., whats Time for photos mean?  I understand the TFCD part.


----------



## tasman (Sep 13, 2008)

maverickphoto said:


> Ok stupid question., whats Time for photos mean? I understand the TFCD part.


 The models time in exchange for the prints. No money. The model uses the photos for his or her protfolio, as does the photographer.


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 13, 2008)

TFP actually means "Time for Prints", which, in the film days, is how it was done.

You can still search for models without a membership.  Or just get a friend to pose for headshots.  I know lots of photographers on there who have nothing BUT headshots.  Quality is not the goal for newbies.

I thought the minimum was 5 photos, though...


----------



## itsanaddiction (Sep 13, 2008)

If you live near a college, you can post in their papers or even pass out flyers on campus (be careful, that may be illegal). But I would be specific as to what kind of photos they will be - and put what you're willing to give/pay. Also, make sure you're e-mail is on there, b/c I know most girls are more likely to e-mail than call b/c its a little awkward.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 14, 2008)

Mayhem is a great site. OMP is hideous and I don't feel like paying. You will encounter flakes. Deal with it. The only time you can be 100% flake-free is if you shoot agency models.


----------



## heavenlymom (Sep 18, 2008)

MM is a good site to use in my opinion. I usually have models contacting me and I offer them a quick one hour session. If they do good and we both like the portraits and the way the session went, I ask for a longer more detailed session. If it doesn't turn out great, I thank them for their time, send them the photos and move on. Either way we both win. I learn from every session and every model different things. I don't think it's about being a flake. I think either a model has that potential or they don't.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 18, 2008)

heavenlymom said:


> I don't think it's about being a flake. I think either a model has that potential or they don't.



No offense, but this is spoken like someone who's never been flaked on, let alone multiple times. You'd be surprised how many people on MM double-book (myself not included).


----------



## heavenlymom (Sep 18, 2008)

Alpha said:


> No offense, but this is spoken like someone who's never been flaked on, let alone multiple times. You'd be surprised how many people on MM double-book (myself not included).



No offense taken. I actually was thinking you meant more about being real models or not. I can totally agree that a lot of the models on MM seem to not show up or cancel at the last moment. I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## debvath (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm just getting into photography once again.  I took several classes in high school (1987).  I do home daycare so I have plenty of little models.  I think I did it more for a hobby but would like to REALLY get into it more.  My family is really into racing so I also get good shots at the track.


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Sep 26, 2008)

If you want to improve your portfolio I would suggest saving up and hiring a model from a reputable agency. Real models are great at what they do and are paid to do what you want. They are agency models for a reason. 

If the models you find on those free sites were dynamic and interesting enough they would have representation. 

That's my opinion anyways - you get what you pay for!

THEN AGAIN - if you need to practice I would go for the TFP models first, otherwise it will be a waste of money.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 27, 2008)

JoannaWilcox said:


> If the models you find on those free sites were dynamic and interesting enough they would have representation.



That's not true at all....logically or empirically.

Logically: What of models before they get signed? Were they not dynamic and interesting before joining the agency?

Empirically: First, there are plenty of reasons a great model might not be signed. They could live in an area where there are no reputable agencies, for example. That's quite common. Second, they may simply not be interested in pursuing modeling to the extent that joining an agency would be required or beneficial. It doesn't mean they're any less good, or expressive. Third, there are many gorgeous, talented models who are well suited to beauty or some styles of glamour but can't get signed because they aren't tall enough. 

The only thing that an agency model more or less guarantees is that they'll show up.


----------



## NecroBolt (Sep 29, 2008)

Strip clubs.  

I've got a calender project in mind and my buddy has hooked me up with dancers at some of the local strip clubs that he frequents.  They are looking for the exposure and don't charge a whole lot.  Many are fine with prints, and with printing contact and booking information about them on the calender.


----------

